# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Working on a 100 symbol set for Sci-Fi Battle Systems, Starports and Starships

## Gamerprinter

Although I started this project a while back, I got derailed for a few months, so now I'm back it. I am working on a 100 map symbol set of Sci-Fi objects usable in battle stations, starship deck plans and starport maps. As always, I am using Xara Designer Pro x11, a vector drawing application with powerful beveling and transparency features as well as some light duty 3D extrusions. I am mostly using photo texture fills, or simple color, and drop shadows. I've even included a sample bridge deck for some starship using some of the symbols.

Anyway, I've got about 80+ items created so far.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well if you think everyone aboard sleeps in a stateroom, then you might have to crew a different ship. Staterooms are reserved for the ship's captain, owner, and high passage clients, everyone else sleeps in crew quarter cells, such as this one - inspired by Firefly to a degree.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Someone asked if I could create rooms, bulkheads, floors, etc for an additional set of Sci-Fi map objects, and I said I would. I am doing a map commission right now for 5 maps, so that's a priority, but currently waiting for the author to explain some details in the next map I'll be doing, so I've got some spare time to do a couple.

I decided that a round room for a power plant or something is sometimes needed in a starship/starport design, but round often isn't congruent with square/rectangular deck plans and hallways, so I created a set of round rooms inside a square. In the open corners of each room I stuck in various conduits and one with a Jeffries tube. Also I created a single entrance round room, a 2 entrance thruway, a 2 entrance elbow, a 3 entrance one, and a 4 entrance crossroad - to allow every option.Note I used "halo" shadows so you can rotate or flip any of these chambers and shadows are the same.

I also included a 48 foot piece of bulkhead, a 20 foot piece of bulkhead, and a 20 foot piece of bulkhead with a corner. I also cropped these so you can overlay corners with bulkheads, or extend a bulkhead length by overlapping them with another bulkhead, so it looks continuous.

I also created a repeating texture of hull/bulkhead exterior surface - like the surface of the Millennium Falcon (ubiquitous panels, boxes, channels - called "nurnies" by Industrial Light & Magic).

As I get more respites during my commission I will create more chamber shapes with various entry ways to add to this set - I don't know how many in total, but we'll see.

I also plan to create various floors, I'm thinking colored removable panels on a grid as one possible floor design, and even including one floor piece with a panel removed and set aside exposing horizontal conduits and such in shadows beneath the floor - for maintenance purposes. I will include a floor grating repeating texture so you can create overhead catwalks as another kind of flooring.

Anyway, first partial set of bulkhead, chambers, etc.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Underneath a mining excavator vehicle, with support legs, tracks, weighted, diamond tipped rock drill and a ladder is accessable at ground level, the rest of the vehicle (shown in shadow) is over their heads. Might make a good place for a fire fight with rocks being tossed around and risk falling into the spinning rock drill.

I used a 3D extrude tool to create the legs, the tracks and the cover over the tracks, another tool in Xara Designer Pro x11.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

For my next sci-fi map object set, I plan to include some repeating textures to use as image fills for flooring and superstructure. The following is a simple grated floor with a dark shadow beneath, and a sci-fi hull surface texture.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Can never have too many sci-fi control consoles - this one is 200 ppi.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just playing around with bevels and 3D extrusions in Xara Designer Pro - here's an insect-like warbot or cybernetic insect race.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Some kind of power junction or something.

----------


## Jaxilon

I like that power junction thingie.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Jax! Here's another: external cargo airlock closed, opening, opened with internal airlock doors remaining shut, for any extra-vehicular activity.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

A corridor deck that has an almost science-fiction/fantasy vibe to it. I'm might try to build a starship deck plan with exotic look to it.

----------


## Gamerprinter

How about a retro hover taxi - has kind of a Fifth Element crossed with Brazil quality to it.

Makes me think... Corbin Dallas Multi-pass!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hover cop?

----------


## Gamerprinter

What began as a retro hover taxi cab is turning into a fleet. I'm going to try to get 25 flying cars. Here's the first five - a cab, a police car, ambulance, heavy freight truck, garbage hauler truck. Moving right along...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Someone suggested I add some multi-colors to the different vehicles, so for personal vehicles, I'm doing 5 different colors, and each with a grunge version - here is the 10 versions of the economy compact hover car, which I'm counting as one car design - 10 paint jobs, each.

----------


## Gamerprinter

The family hover sedan in five colors and five with grunge...

----------


## Gamerprinter

For the sporty turbo hover racer aficionados with air foil on rear and tribal graphics on the sides!

And the hover soccer Moms with mini-vans.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I wanted to do a luxury car, but didn't want a Lexus or Cadillac, so I went for a 1930's style REO Touring Car or something like a Rolls Royce. So there's fancy grills, trim, even a hood ornament! Maybe one more personal car design, then a wrecked version of each car type, then on to more non-personal vehicles to close this set out.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Someone suggested I include some wrecked hover cars, so instead of doing every car of every color, I picked one of each type of car and created a wrecked version. I figured the compact car would get demolished, so it mostly didn't survive. The mini-van is a victim of a T-bone hit. The sedan got a high safety rating and it's damage shows that. The sports car while has some safety built into it, when driving to fast, damage can be severe. The touring car, being more solid takes a beating.

----------


## Gamerprinter

One more before I go to bed, some non-personal vehicles for a change: a fire truck, and empty freight hauler, a tanker truck and an urban assault vehicle when the police need serious backup.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Three city hover buses and their grunge versions, plus the first of five colors for a Hover Harley - next rice rockets!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Five different colors of Hover Harleys with riders and without, and five different color rice rockets with color-coordinated riders and without.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Someone asked for an exploding tank, so I created the urban assault vehicle exploding, and when I posted it on FB, they said, they meant the tanker, not tank... so I did both.

----------


## Gamerprinter

One personal vehicle I forgot to do... the pickup truck. I did five colors, but then somebody mentioned that 95% of the pickups in Florida are white. So I replaced the blue with white (since I only want 5 colors per vehicle design). And then I created 5 colors of cube van, one with graphics (to be cute.)

----------


## Gamerprinter

Last ones, before I go to bed (yeah, I have weird hours). I only need to create 2 more to reach my goal of 25 flying car designs. This set has 5 colors of a stretch limo, a 5 ton utility truck like the big kind the power and phone companies use, a hearse, and 10 versions of roadster convertible (kind of a Mini Cooper) in 1950's pastel colors. Almost done!

----------


## KhorsKan

The vehicles are magnificent!
Very beautiful work!

The futuristic atmosphere is very well done.

Thank you very much!

----------

